# Hydro testing CO2 tank



## mr.sandman (Mar 22, 2007)

Does anyone know a place in mississauga or near mississauga that I can get my Co2 tank hydro tested?


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

The only place I know of is Camcarb on Weston Rd. that does hydrostat testing. Maybe someone knows of a closer place to you.
http://www.camcarb.com/products.html


----------

